# Graver de lmusique en 8X ?



## bengilli (31 Mai 2000)

lorsque je grave des CD audio en 8X avec un 8X4X32X FireWire QPS, le résultat et souvent loupé (pistes tronquées, parasites), je suis donc contraint de passer en 6X voire en 4X.
Il n'y a pourtant aucun problême avec l'écriture de fichiers informatiques à cette vitesse.
Est-ce dû au pilote ? (Toast 4.0.1.1)
ou au format AIFF ?

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## Fogi (1 Juin 2000)

Les CD audio sont lus a une vitesse de 1 fois même si le lecteur de CD affiche fièrement 50X et le taux de transfert est de 150 Ko/seconde environ donc même si on grave à 8 fois, les pistes ne seront jouées qu'a 1 fois. Mais là n'est pas le Pb. on voudrait tous graver au maxi.
On recommande de graver l'audio a une vitesse de 2X ou 4 X maxi pour de meilleurs résultats (pour l'instant)
Moi je grave à 4 X sans (trop) de Problèmes.


----------



## bengilli (1 Juin 2000)

ok! mais ca c'est si tu grave directement depuis le CD, mais mon problême est que je ne peux pas graver en 8X depuis les pistes AIFF sauvegardées sur le bureau (par exemple) sans occasioner des bugs... il me semble que graver des fichiers AIFF équivaut à graver tout autre fichier informatique... Je me l'explique peut-être en le fait qu'une gravure 8X est plus superficielle qu'une gravure 2X et que les platines y sont sensibles...

???


------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## Fogi (2 Juin 2000)

Mon graveur n'accepte pas la gravure directe et je passe toujours par une sauvegarde AIFF(fichiers audio).
J'ai lu que l'audio necessite un taux de transfert un peu plus élevé ex : à 1X  audio= 172 Ko/Seconde contre Données informatiques = 150 Ko/ s.
Donc à 8 X ça donne 1,2 Mo/s pour l'informatique contre  1,38 Mo/s pour l'audio.
Il faut donc un disque rapide sur carte UW , ou ultra DMA 66 par ex  pour soutenir un pareil débit à 8 fois.
A 4X ça marche bien (688 Ko/s) donc il vaut mieux à mon avis sécuriser que jeter des CD.


----------



## bengilli (2 Juin 2000)

je suis bien d'accord!
mais un HD ultra-ATA 66 et un graveur Firewire (annoncé à 40 Mo/sec) devrai assurer ce genre de débit... 
c'est d'autant plus étonnant que je peux graver en 4X directement depuis le CD sans problêmes...


----------



## Fogi (2 Juin 2000)

Effectivement, ta config est musclée.
Autre piste : Regarde dans les préfs de Toast, moi, j'ai alloué le max (64Mo) au cache disque sur un disque UW 7200T .
Je ne suis pas spécialiste, mais j'ai toujours lu qu'il ne fallait pas (sous risque de plantages) graver de l'audio à vitesse "trop élevée". Faudrait que je retrouve les articles.;;;


----------



## bengilli (3 Juin 2000)

en effet j'ai aussi entendu dire que l'audio était pas "gravable" en 8X...
et pis après tout faut arréter la course à la puisance... (graver un CD en 8X prend 7 min, en 6X : 10 min, on n'est pas à 3 minutes près!)
en fait c'est plus pour le fun et pour faire baver les copains... celui à qui je pense a un vieux Performa et est au bord de l'érection devant mon G4, ceci dit je garde une affection toute particulière pour mon bon LCIII sur lequel je fait ma compta!

Merci pour tes conseils...

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------

